# Hour meter for '03 Deere L110 - How much time on the tractor is normal?



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

Just about to go take a look at an '03 L110. Wondering what would be an appropriate amount of time on the hour meter for a woman that has used it since buying it new in '03, on about a 1/4 acre of flat terrain. Any ideas? Also, any other suggestions for what to look for would be helpful, as I'm a rookie at this. Thanks! Mike


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, 1/4 acre shouldnt take more then at least a couple hours at a time ( used to take me 5-6 hours to do 2 acres) - so figure how many weeks a year the mower would be used ( figure once a week for 5-6 months- average mowing season) - then by how many years its been around ( 8 years). Probably like a couple hundred hours more or less ( couldve used it to haul a yard trailer around to clean in the fall ).

Just check the condition of the tractor- has it been abused? Oil change and regular maintence?( check the oil- is it reletively clean) Is it with minor ( normal scratches) or all dented and rusty? Pedals all worn , seat ripped- stuff like that. Take it for a spin around the yard and test the mower, shut it off and turn it back on again. 

Sorta like buying a used car - haveta do an inspection and test drive and kick the tires.

Ive gotten some truely wrecks of tractors that just needed some cleaning and work done - might not look pretty but run/mow awsome.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would say 350 hrs or less, and as dangeroustoys56 mentioned look for leaks, cosmetic damage such as the hood brackets. I mow 3.5 acres with mine about 12 to 14 times a season, and use it to move the trailer around it is 5 years old and only has 254 hrs on the meter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Older woman.......... around 60s? I'd say even at 400 hours, usually women are so easay on their equipment. You could be fairly safe on this one! Any photos of it?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Older woman.......... around 60s? I'd say even at 400 hours, usually women are so easay on their equipment. You could be fairly safe on this one! Any photos of it?


 Yep they are either really careful, or really careless my older neighbor lady chopped up a stepping stone with hers last year. I mean turned a 12"x12" concrete stepping stone into gravel.


----------



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

I had my chance and I walked away! I offered her $600, she wanted $700. It ran like a top, the oil was perfect. Some cosmetic issues: Seat torn in several places, 3 out of the 4 catch knobs on the inside of the hood were broken off, a bit of rust here and there, the lower chute to the bagging system was damaged beyond repair ($97 at JD Dealer). It only had 267 hrs on the meter! Now I'm regretting letting it go..... oh well, I'm sure another will come along. Thanks for all the help. Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Watch craigslist and your local dealers as folks trade up!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Watch craigslist and your local dealers as folks trade up!


 Yep that is the way i track down needed lawn equipment, truck parts, etc.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Flightsport said:


> I had my chance and I walked away! I offered her $600, she wanted $700. It ran like a top, the oil was perfect. Some cosmetic issues: Seat torn in several places, 3 out of the 4 catch knobs on the inside of the hood were broken off, a bit of rust here and there, the lower chute to the bagging system was damaged beyond repair ($97 at JD Dealer). It only had 267 hrs on the meter! Now I'm regretting letting it go..... oh well, I'm sure another will come along. Thanks for all the help. Mike


Hrs are about right. Had my Cub 5-6 yrs and I've not quite reached 300 hrs on it. Mow close to an acre but mowing season is maybe 7 months long.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Hrs are about right. Had my Cub 5-6 yrs and I've not quite reached 300 hrs on it. Mow close to an acre but mowing season is maybe 7 months long.


 Yep those are great hrs for that year model.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wish i had hour meters on my 29- 40 year old lawntractors - be interesting to see what itd be - probably be all zeros again - LOL!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Yep those are great hrs for that year model.


My how times flies. Just took a look at the paperwork and see I bought the Cub in May 03.


Is real easy to add an hr meter to any machine that doesn't have one.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> My how times flies. Just took a look at the paperwork and see I bought the Cub in May 03.
> 
> 
> Is real easy to add an hr meter to any machine that doesn't have one.


 Yep they have the universal meters at most power equipment stores, and online.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

On these small lawn tractors I don't look at the meter. Because the meter will keep running if the key is left on. My kids and wife were all the time leaving the switch on , on my JD L120 and it was showing 420hrs which was not correct. 



Panelman55


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Panelman55 said:


> On these small lawn tractors I don't look at the meter. Because the meter will keep running if the key is left on. My kids and wife were all the time leaving the switch on , on my JD L120 and it was showing 420hrs which was not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Panelman55



Yep i have a neighbor that did the same thing it ran the meter until it killed the battery, and thats alot of non-use hrs.


----------

